# Sage Barista Express - Setup suggestions



## rrstorer (4 mo ago)

Ok,

I'm struggling with getting a single shot from this machine - it doesn't produce enough or take long enough to get good flavour.

Would anyone be prepared to share suggestions with me to get this setup correctly? I've been told that I shouldn't bother with a single expresso - however, I'm sure there's a way.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

Someone will no doubt be along to give you step by step intructions, but before that happens make sure your beans are fresh, your grind is finer, and that you are using a single walled basket. I make single shots all the time, it isn't as easy as a double and it is harder to get all the flavour and taste that comes easily with a double, in part because the pre-infusion really does not have enough coffee to soak into (my feeling anyway) and for the rest more coffee just works better. Too quick generally means the beans need to be ground finer. Practice, change only one thing at a time, it will come right.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

What type of drink are you making and roughly where does the pressure gauge reading finish up when you brew?
For example I drink americano more or less exlusively. Some drink milk based. Some drink espresso shots directly.

Whoops - what beans are you using?


----------

